# Incoming Cobras!!! (1.1 Naja kaouthia)



## Najakeeper (May 17, 2013)

Hello all,

Cobras always fascinated me the most among snakes, I think even more than Death Adders (_Acanthophis_), which are my current favorite venomous snakes. I have kept several cobras in the course of my venomous snake keeping. I actually got into venomous snakes with an albino _Naja kaouthia_ (monocled cobra) (bad decision), then I had _Naja nigricollis_ (black necked spitting cobra), _Naja pallida_ (red spitting cobra), _Naja haje legionis_ (Moroccan cobra) and _Naja nigricincta_ (zebra spitting cobra). I have kept these wonderful snakes within a 10 year period but I haven't had a cobra for over 2 years since I sold the _Naja nigricincta_ I had.

Recently, I saw some snakes that were for sale. As a geneticist by training, mutations have always fascinated me and these snakes are very interesting on that count. Also, they are not inbred hybrids like most_ Naja kaouthia_ mutants available in the market.

So the male is called a "Highlite", the genetics are bit unclear but the father is a wild caught Granite Pastel het for T- Albino and the mother is a first generation captive bred carries a gene associated with creating extra orange in Orange Pastels.

Here he is:




















He will get to be more orange with each shed but will display some melanin as well with a clearly defined Monocle and banding.

The female is the superform of the Orange Pastel mutation and she probably carries the extra gene mentioned above as well. The father to this female is a wild caught Orange Pastel and the mother is a first generation Orange Pastel with the extra gene. So both snakes have mothers, which are sisters but unrelated wild caught fathers and they all originate from Thailand so they are not hybrids of Farmosa cobras etc.

Here she is:














The snakes are bought and paid for but I will bring them home in October 2013. My breeder friend in the Netherlands will take care of them until I secure the proper Antivenom and get my snake room properly organized for them etc.

I already love these specimens and only god knows what will come out if I manage to breed them in a few years.

I will of course have much better pictures and HD videos when I have the snakes in my snake room/photo studio .

Cheers

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## The Snark (May 17, 2013)

Wow. Just don't turn them loose over here. I have enough trouble IDing the normal factory painted models without the custom showroom colors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stirmi (May 17, 2013)

Wow that's cool cobras have always fascinated me also but I don't keep hot snakes yet and don't plan on it haha good luck!


----------



## JZC (May 17, 2013)

Those snakes are absolutely gorgeous. I love the look of cobras!


----------



## Boatman (May 17, 2013)

Gorgeous snakes!

Why was keeping a Naja kaouthia (monocled cobra) as your first a "bad decision"?


----------



## Najakeeper (May 17, 2013)

Boatman said:


> Why was keeping a Naja kaouthia (monocled cobra) as your first a "bad decision"?


I can not name any venomous animal as a true starter hot but I can easily say that Monocled Cobras are not. They are large elapids with very potent venom and they are agile/fast snakes. They also tend to not to calm down easily. On top of all this, albinos have poor vision so they may be more defensive. I was chased out of my snake room by that snake, it wasn't one of my proudest moments to tell you the truth.

---------- Post added 05-17-2013 at 11:49 PM ----------




The Snark said:


> Wow. Just don't turn them loose over here. I have enough trouble IDing the normal factory painted models without the custom showroom colors.


Don't worry, these babies hate Thai food :-D. 

Joking aside, people pay decent cash to Thai snake catchers if they can find cobras with weird mutations like these. Of course, by captive breeding, initial mutant genes are combined and exaggerated to create for example the white female I have. You know better than me, that snake could not survive in a wild setting. Would stick out immediately and got eaten.


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 17, 2013)

I love hots and have ALWAYS wanted one. I was thinking of getting a baby copperhead as I'm in an area were the antivenin is in all the hospitals. I also practice extreme caution which is always needed.


----------



## Najakeeper (May 18, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> I love hots and have ALWAYS wanted one. I was thinking of getting a baby copperhead as I'm in an area were the antivenin is in all the hospitals. I also practice extreme caution which is always needed.


 Copperhead seems like a reasonable choice on the Americas side. Still, my advice is try to work with a mentor before getting into venomous snake keeping. Also, antivenom against crotalids is very expensive so be sure that your insurance covers you.


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 19, 2013)

Yeah I have heard the mentor thing and the people I plan on buying from are friends with me and breed lots of hots so I could possibly ask for help. What do you know about gaboon vipers? I love them but I do have a healthy dose of fear of their venom. Thanks


----------



## Najakeeper (May 19, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Yeah I have heard the mentor thing and the people I plan on buying from are friends with me and breed lots of hots so I could possibly ask for help. What do you know about gaboon vipers? I love them but I do have a healthy dose of fear of their venom. Thanks


I have kept one for a while. Beautiful but very dangerous, definitely not a starter snake. If you get bit, it is highly likely that you are done for.

I would not start with any large Bitis. But there are small Bitis like B.cornuta out there. They are expensive but can be considered.


----------



## The Snark (May 20, 2013)

Perfect time for me to vent and extoll unwanted wisdom. I managed to hook and rescue a rat snake off the road today and only got tagged 6 times. (After getting it to the canal and only getting zapped twice in my pants leg I thought it was a piece of cake. Little monster then got my wrist, my shirt and twice more on my pants before I got a good fling.
The moral being, for anyone thinking about getting a starter hot snake, get a Ptyas or equivalent bite happy as a starter. If you can go for a reasonable period of time without a tag, move on to something with venom. I'm also told they will calm down after a while and make good pets. So you get a double bonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (May 20, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Perfect time for me to vent and extoll unwanted wisdom. I managed to hook and rescue a rat snake off the road today and only got tagged 6 times. (After getting it to the canal and only getting zapped twice in my pants leg I thought it was a piece of cake. Little monster then got my wrist, my shirt and twice more on my pants before I got a good fling.
> The moral being, for anyone thinking about getting a starter hot snake, get a Ptyas or equivalent bite happy as a starter. If you can go for a reasonable period of time without a tag, move on to something with venom. I'm also told they will calm down after a while and make good pets. So you get a double bonus.


I totally agree, this is a good way to get into hots and to test yourself. A lot of snakes in the Boiga genus are also good gateway snakes.

I think this guy agrees as well:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 20, 2013)

I've been looking at Boiga for awhile and can't find one available  and yes this talk of me trying hots wont happen for about a year as I plan on taking on a challenging snake. Cute little buddy though


----------



## The Snark (May 20, 2013)

Najakeeper said:


> I totally agree, this is a good way to get into hots and to test yourself. A lot of snakes in the Boiga genus are also good gateway snakes.
> 
> I think this guy agrees as well:


I love that picture. So typical of a cobra. Appears to be looking up at you with the anime eyes while it is really ready to wham you on the legs.


----------



## Ryan2 (May 20, 2013)

The White one is Awesome..!


----------



## Najakeeper (May 21, 2013)

The Snark said:


> I love that picture. So typical of a cobra. Appears to be looking up at you with the anime eyes while it is really ready to wham you on the legs.


Way too cute to be harmless, eh? 

With another species, I have experienced venom flying up to my eyes right after that cute unblinking stare .


----------



## The Snark (May 21, 2013)

Najakeeper said:


> Way too cute to be harmless, eh?
> 
> With another species, I have experienced venom flying up to my eyes right after that cute unblinking stare .


That's always my concern on my wanders. Juvenile Kaouthai, young king or Siamensis? Would you mind turning around or showing me your tummy? I forgot my glasses.


----------



## Najakeeper (May 21, 2013)

The Snark said:


> That's always my concern on my wanders. Juvenile Kaouthai, young king or Siamensis? Would you mind turning around or showing me your tummy? I forgot my glasses.


Yeah, I am going to Bali and Komodo for holiday this year. I was planning to take my goggles with me in case I see a Naja sputatrix while checking the jungle out. I am going to take my decent camera with me and I am very excited.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 17, 2013)

I just got a couple more post-shed pictures of the incoming cobras.

Male:







Female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 17, 2013)

what elegant animals. its crazy how nature takes something so deadly and dresses it as elegant.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 15, 2014)

Alright, so this didn't happen last year due to last minute cancellation but it did this year. I got a female from this beautiful bloodline and I will get a Leucistic male when I can.

Here is the female:







[YOUTUBE]TWfsvk7jOnU[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 15, 2014)

She is beautiful.


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Jun 16, 2014)

Very beautiful, sorry to hear the other ones fell through. Are there updated photos of them, I'm  still curious.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 17, 2014)

RzezniksRunAway said:


> Very beautiful, sorry to hear the other ones fell through. Are there updated photos of them, I'm  still curious.


Unfortunately I don't as they were sold to other people and I lost track of them.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 20, 2014)

I just love how this girl looks, especially the partial monocle, she is amazing:













She is not afraid to charge at me either the little bugger .


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 22, 2014)

More from today's feeding:

Mobile jaw:







Beautiful side view:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 9, 2014)

After another shed, she is looking absolutely spectacular. I have finally managed to find a mate for her, I am getting a 2014 Blue eyed Leucistic male before the month ends.

[YOUTUBE]rSIh73MsyKU[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 9, 2014)

Cool.   Cannot wait to see the male.


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 9, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Cool.   Cannot wait to see the male.


Well, here is a sneak peek:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Twentytwenty (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful animals. What do you do if you get bit by one of those, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 9, 2014)

Bind your bitten extremity tight, call the ambulance, call the antivenom bank and hope for the best.


----------



## Twentytwenty (Aug 9, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> Bind your bitten extremity tight, call the ambulance, call the antivenom bank and hope for the best.


No pain no gain


----------



## The Snark (Aug 9, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> Bind your bitten extremity tight, call the ambulance, call the antivenom bank and hope for the best.


Immobilize the extremity-bite site as much as possible without restricting circulation.
If a fanatic as the OP, keep a sharpy indelible marker handy. Write the time of the bite on your skin near the bite location and if the bite is difficult to see, an arrow pointing to it. Every 5 minutes or so make a mark where the swelling and or discoloration has spread to and write the time. IE ---> +5 min (Helps medics determine rate of profusion)
Have the proper name of the snake written down or even write it on the extremity in case you decide to not be conscious to inform folks.
Remove any jewelry or tight clothing on the extremity! (A tight ring+crotalidae bite can=loss of finger).
Take nothing by mouth, eat or drink.

And if you are a fanatic hot keeper, consider having a target tattooed on the center of your chest and the caption: Compress Here


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 10, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Immobilize the extremity-bite site as much as possible without restricting circulation.
> If a fanatic as the OP, keep a sharpy indelible marker handy. Write the time of the bite on your skin near the bite location and if the bite is difficult to see, an arrow pointing to it. Every 5 minutes or so make a mark where the swelling and or discoloration has spread to and write the time. IE ---> +5 min (Helps medics determine rate of profusion)
> Have the proper name of the snake written down or even write it on the extremity in case you decide to not be conscious to inform folks.
> Remove any jewelry or tight clothing on the extremity! (A tight ring+crotalidae bite can=loss of finger).
> ...


Snark is right as usual, that's the "proper" procedure pretty much word to word in my protocol. One thing to add, which is important. "Unlock the front door!"

And yes, I do have an electroshock here tattoo on my chest just in case .


----------



## The Snark (Aug 10, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> Snark is right as usual, that's the "proper" procedure pretty much word to word in my protocol. One thing to add, which is important. "Unlock the front door!"
> 
> And yes, I do have an electroshock here tattoo on my chest just in case .


In your case I'd put a sign up out front as well:
THE GUY WITH THE DEADLY SNAKES LIVES HERE
Serves a dual purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 10, 2014)

Water cobras finally graduated to furry food items, decent weight will follow:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 10, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Immobilize the extremity-bite site as much as possible without restricting circulation.
> If a fanatic as the OP, keep a sharpy indelible marker handy. Write the time of the bite on your skin near the bite location and if the bite is difficult to see, an arrow pointing to it. Every 5 minutes or so make a mark where the swelling and or discoloration has spread to and write the time. IE ---> +5 min (Helps medics determine rate of profusion)
> Have the proper name of the snake written down or even write it on the extremity in case you decide to not be conscious to inform folks.
> Remove any jewelry or tight clothing on the extremity! (A tight ring+crotalidae bite can=loss of finger).
> ...


This is why I prefer the giants.  Locked cage?  Check.  Extra helpers?  Check.  Spray bottle of vinegar?  Check.


----------



## Twentytwenty (Aug 10, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> Water cobras finally graduated to furry food items, decent weight will follow


Another Beauty. How many snakes do you have in your collection?


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 10, 2014)

Twentytwenty said:


> Another Beauty. How many snakes do you have in your collection?


1.1 Acanthophis hawkei (2009/2011)

1.1 Acanthophis sp. "Dajarra" (2012)

1.1 Acanthophis antarcticus "Sydney Red" (2013)

1.1 Naja samarensis (2007)

1.1 Naja sp. "Congo Water Cobra" (2013)

1.1 Naja kaouthia (2014)

0.1 Crotalus d. unicolor (2013)

2.3 Python regius (2010, 2012, 2x2013, 2014) 

Full house for my single room. I need to sell to buy more. I may only add one to pair the Crotalus or sell her.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 11, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> 1.1 Acanthophis hawkei (2009/2011)
> 
> 1.1 Acanthophis sp. "Dajarra" (2012)
> 
> ...


One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Aug 12, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> One of these things is not like the others,
> One of these things just doesn't belong,
> Can you tell which thing is not like the others
> By the time I finish my song?


The viper part, the endangered part, the spitting part, or the constrictor part?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 12, 2014)

The Snark said:


> The viper part, the endangered part, the spitting part, or the constrictor part?


Colorful commercialized constrictor part I am sure .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 26, 2014)

Naja beauty is uncontested...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn, this almost makes me want to get my venomous license.  Almost.


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 11, 2014)

Just beautiful...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 5, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> Just beautiful...


This guy is just plain beautiful...:

[YOUTUBE]G0--U3sKU2w[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is the latest video from the Orange Patel Highlite Naja kaouthia girl:

[YOUTUBE]XZXVvaap9Zg[/YOUTUBE]

She is getting darker with each shed, really cool snake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Najakeeper said:


> Here is the latest video from the Orange Patel Highlite Naja kaouthia girl:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XZXVvaap9Zg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She is getting darker with each shed, really cool snake.


She is beautiful! I love how the banding just stops and she becomes all speckled. Very interesting patterns!


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 14, 2014)

Growing up and getting prettier:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 7, 2014)

Here is my beautiful leucistic monocled cobra in his new enclosure. Finally he can fully hood without touching plastic and he is making the most of it:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 26, 2015)

The orange Naja kaouthia girl is growing up fast and looking great as usual:

[youtube]f4-7HaTo9ls[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 27, 2015)

Orange pastel _Naja kaouthia_:

Leaving the Den:






Head Close-up:






Hood Close-up:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Leucy male growing up:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 17, 2015)

I wish I could keep real cobras, even coral cobras..alas, state laws.. yours are stunning.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 18, 2015)

Nada said:


> I wish I could keep real cobras, even coral cobras..alas, state laws.. yours are stunning.


Thank you.

If the country/state that I live in banned venomous, I would most likely move. I really love my collection...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is the latest video I shot. Unfortunately, my Leucistic Monocled Cobra seems to have developed scale rot so I have to treat him with antibiotics.

[YOUTUBE]A9xcUvwfUiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 15, 2015)

More leucistic cobra footage:

[YOUTUBE]QWS8TlSr1Ek[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow that leucistic cobra is beautiful. Have you ever taken a bite from any of the venemous species you keep?


----------



## The Snark (Mar 18, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> Wow that leucistic cobra is beautiful. Have you ever taken a bite from any of the venemous species you keep?


Snerk snerk. 

A better question would be, have you ever taken a Reptilian Bang and Tag Board certified and approved effective bite.

OP, you should periodically repost that recent brainfart of yours.


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 19, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> Wow that leucistic cobra is beautiful. Have you ever taken a bite from any of the venemous species you keep?


I got bitten by a Montivipera xanthina once. And then there is what Snark mentioned here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?268468-Very-Close-Call-with-a-Death-Adder!


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 19, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> I got bitten by a Montivipera xanthina once. And then there is what Snark mentioned here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?268468-Very-Close-Call-with-a-Death-Adder!


Wow thats quite the story. Lucky for sure. I ask out of curiosity because i assume theres quite a decent amunt of risk even with proper knowledge and care.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 19, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> Wow thats quite the story. Lucky for sure. I ask out of curiosity because i assume theres quite a decent amunt of risk even with proper knowledge and care.


AB understatement of the year. A human can move it's arm up to 110 mph. (Worlds fastest baseball pitch, 105 mph). Some vipers crank  out at 450 mph.


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 19, 2015)

The Snark said:


> AB understatement of the year. A human can move it's arm up to 110 mph. (Worlds fastest baseball pitch, 105 mph). Some vipers crank  out at 450 mph.


With vipers and death adders, the moment you are in the strike zone you are under the mercy of the beast, they can get you if they want to. With fast moving elapids, you are always under their mercy as they can quite efficiently chase you down.


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 19, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> With vipers and death adders, the moment you are in the strike zone you are under the mercy of the beast, they can get you if they want to. With fast moving elapids, you are always under their mercy as they can quite efficiently chase you down.


Thats gotta be quite nerve racking to think about while working with them. Are they typically more docile?


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 19, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> Thats gotta be quite nerve racking to think about while working with them. Are they typically more docile?


Not really but unless you give them a reason to chase you, they are quite happy in their enclosures.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 19, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> Not really but unless you give them a reason to chase you, they are quite happy in their enclosures.


Give them reason to chase you... Between trying to stomp on them to simply living and breathing in the wrong place and time near them that's quite a broad area. What I find weird is the difference between two snakes of the exact same species in the same environment. There's a pair of Hannah's that simply observe curiously while their cage is cleaned while a same size and age female next door requires a spotter with a hook and very fast feet if anything enters her cage. She's eaten 4 potential husbands. Never can figure that out.


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 20, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Give them reason to chase you... Between trying to stomp on them to simply living and breathing in the wrong place and time near them that's quite a broad area. What I find weird is the difference between two snakes of the exact same species in the same environment. There's a pair of Hannah's that simply observe curiously while their cage is cleaned while a same size and age female next door requires a spotter with a hook and very fast feet if anything enters her cage. She's eaten 4 potential husbands. Never can figure that out.


Their enclosures are their ground, you enter their ground and being chased out is a fair game. The only snake that kept chasing me outside the bounds of the enclosure was an albino _Naja kaouthia_ about 10 years ago, which proceeded to bite my boot but there was feeding involved in that incident. Smell of "_insert preferred prey here_" just completely drives elapids out of their minds. They become single minded killing machines then.

Kings obviously are a different game. They are smart enough to have decent personalities, which differ a lot from snake to snake.


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 12, 2015)

Here are some more photos of the pair:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (May 26, 2015)

Last week's video was a strike compilation of all my cobras:

[YOUTUBE]hRwp5kRoZDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sentinel (May 26, 2015)

You've got some stones on you to keep those, lol. How'd you get permits for them, I'm curious, never knew someone who kept cobras.


----------



## The Snark (May 26, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> You've got some stones on you to keep those, lol. How'd you get permits for them, I'm curious, never knew someone who kept cobras.


OP, you really need a post or web site that gives in depth details of your set up, your precautions, what was required for you to obtain the various permits, and your own self imposed limitations as to what animals you simply won't dice with. Maybe a new thread covering all that in full detail, step by step, section by section. 

Give an example of what it really takes to be a semi pro hot keeper showing why the average person who gets the idea 'I'd like to keep a hot' is plain and simple a very stupid move. That their keeping is a full time job plus requiring total commitment to the health, safety and well being of all animals involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (May 27, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> You've got some stones on you to keep those, lol. How'd you get permits for them, I'm curious, never knew someone who kept cobras.


There is a permit system in Switzerland. If you follow the regulations, it is not that difficult.



The Snark said:


> OP, you really need a post or web site that gives in depth details of your set up, your precautions, what was required for you to obtain the various permits, and your own self imposed limitations as to what animals you simply won't dice with. Maybe a new thread covering all that in full detail, step by step, section by section.
> 
> Give an example of what it really takes to be a semi pro hot keeper showing why the average person who gets the idea 'I'd like to keep a hot' is plain and simple a very stupid move. That their keeping is a full time job plus requiring total commitment to the health, safety and well being of all animals involved.


You are right, mate. I will do something like that when I find some time.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jun 11, 2015)

Cutest... Cobra.... Ever... Omg


----------



## johnharper (Jun 13, 2015)

nice never kept any hots did manage to catch a baby pgymy once along time at a family lake not sure lol if i would be cormfortable knowing cobras was in my house


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 13, 2015)

Cobras are one of the most mysterious, fascinating, animals of the world. Nothing is like Cobras for me when it comes to the snake universe. 
It's not a matter of size, venom potency, temperament etc nothing of that.
They are elegant, class, they are so.. perfects.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 13, 2015)

I wouldn't consider cobras as the end all be all hazardous kept snake. They certainly aren't the loaded gun just waiting to go off like most crotalids. The best analogy I can think of is they are like kittens. Intensely curious of their surroundings they love to range around and explore. They are also a level above most snakes in that unagitated and given due respect they don't automatically go to guns and could range somewhat safely around your house. Although accidents would almost be inevitable. The rot would set in with Hannah though as they have an itinerary, are territorial and establish peculiar boundaries that can be unfathomable to humans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 13, 2015)

I can certainly reach into a cobra terrarium and come out unharmed if I wanted to but that's not an option with the Crotalus or the Acanthophis. They do huff and puff, hood and make themselves scary but that's mostly bravado. In most cases, unless you smell like prey, you really need to piss them off the make them bite you. Spitters on the other hand are just pricks .

As Snark said, Kings play on a different level. They are smart enough to become territorial, which differentiates them from true cobras.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jun 13, 2015)

Snark's kitten analogy instantly made me think of viperkeeper's youtube videos of Elvis, his curious king cobra. Here's a long video of him having a stroll through the house https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liQIsKy3sdE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 13, 2015)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Snark's kitten analogy instantly made me think of viperkeeper's youtube videos of Elvis, his curious king cobra. Here's a long video of him having a stroll through the house https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liQIsKy3sdE


THAT IS A FANTASTIC VIDEO! That's exactly what I was saying about cobras.

Take note in the video. Elvis is in summer coloration. Blond-olive drab. Perfect camouflage when hunting in the tall grass. The white circumferential stripes barely visible. Then note when on flat surfaces the body becomes triangular. That is, after all, the triathlete of snakes and the fastest 'runner' in the world along with being an excellent swimmer and can take to trees like a vine snake. It adapts it's body constantly to the environment. Towards the end of the video it starts to get feisty. It's becoming territorial of that kitchen counter. 

---------- Post added 06-14-2015 at 06:44 AM ----------




Najakeeper said:


> ... Spitters on the other hand are just pricks...


 I always forget about spitters when I think of cobras because... that pretty much sums up their personalities. Hissy fits waiting to happen.


This is a very young Hannah injured as mentioned in the video. The tail damaged up to the anal vent. I had hopes it would just lose the tail and survive. It has the same summer coloration.



One addendum about that video. Many people will see it and think they would want one. It would be so nifty to have one cruising the house! 
One third of the deaths from snake bites are caused by king cobras.

I am not your friend​

---------- Post added 06-14-2015 at 08:17 AM ----------

This has got to be a rat snake! 
Look close. See the white circumferential stripes?


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 3, 2015)

The Snark said:


> THAT IS A FANTASTIC VIDEO! That's exactly what I was saying about cobras.
> 
> Take note in the video. Elvis is in summer coloration. Blond-olive drab. Perfect camouflage when hunting in the tall grass. The white circumferential stripes barely visible. Then note when on flat surfaces the body becomes triangular. That is, after all, the triathlete of snakes and the fastest 'runner' in the world along with being an excellent swimmer and can take to trees like a vine snake. It adapts it's body constantly to the environment. Towards the end of the video it starts to get feisty. It's becoming territorial of that kitchen counter.
> 
> ...


Cool photos mate.

Here is my orange beauty getting out of the cage for a little while:

[YOUTUBE]yF1pbrFfk2g[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 11, 2015)

And here is the white one:

[YOUTUBE]wXdHkB8sVio[/YOUTUBE]

They are growing like weeds...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody dropped a head? :


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 15, 2015)

This is an interesting one. My white Monocled Cobra eats a piece of chicken burger and chases me for fun   :

[YOUTUBE]--ozuV-sYEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Snark (Nov 16, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> This is an interesting one. My white Monocled Cobra eats a piece of chicken burger and chases me for fun   :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]--ozuV-sYEg[/YOUTUBE]


Link corrected


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 28, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Link corrected


Thanks .

Here is the white male post shed:


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 14, 2015)

Here is some nice Monocled Cobra footage. Displays their general personality traits quite accurately IMO.

[YOUTUBE]dsFKVhDWn-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Snark (Dec 14, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> Here is some nice Monocled Cobra footage. Displays their general personality traits quite accurately IMO.


Quite lively. What temperature is she kept at, is it when the video was made?


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 14, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Quite lively. What temperature is she kept at, is it when the video was made?


Low 30s in daytime (when video was made) and mid to low 20s when lights are off at night.

She hides in her moist box when full, comes out and cruises the age when hungry (3 days after she is fed basically)...


----------



## The Snark (Dec 14, 2015)

That explains it. The snakes around here are very slow and laconic right now. It's down around 8 at night and maybe 26 in the sun at mid day.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 14, 2015)

The Snark said:


> That explains it. The snakes around here are very slow and laconic right now. It's down around 8 at night and maybe 26 in the sun at mid day.


I need to reduce my winter temperatures for sure but 8 sound really low. Is it common?


----------



## The Snark (Dec 14, 2015)

A little brain exercise here. Overlaying temperature and animal range maps. We get an air flow down from China and the Himalayas November through most of February which drops night time temperatures in Laos, north and western Vietnam, northern Cambodia, northern Thailand and northern Burma down to 0 on mountain tops to 8 - 10 in the lowlands. The flow is mediated near the coasts.

So figure Kaouthai average range area, average temperature drops to 4-6 for over a month at night.

Cobra swamp, which they filled in to make Suvarnabhumi airport, with a mix of mostly Kaouthai and  Hannah is 10 at the lowest, probably 14-16 average, at nights during January. I'm sure airport web sites somewhere would have accurate data on that. All that pavement would have some thermal battery effect so subtract a couple of degrees.

Watching that video I'd be leery of handling a full adult Kaouthai as fiesty as that. They are deceptively powerful and can put on surprising bursts of speed. Definitely not a training video for people new to cobras.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 15, 2015)

The Snark said:


> A little brain exercise here. Overlaying temperature and animal range maps. We get an air flow down from China and the Himalayas November through most of February which drops night time temperatures in Laos, north and western Vietnam, northern Cambodia, northern Thailand and northern Burma down to 0 on mountain tops to 8 - 10 in the lowlands. The flow is mediated near the coasts.
> 
> So figure Kaouthai average range area, average temperature drops to 4-6 for over a month at night.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snark, 14-16 degrees seems reasonable for a winter break. I will try to facilitate that next winter when the snakes are a little larger.

The video was not meant to be a training video. Maybe I should create a disclaimer start for every video. If it was a training video, I would have a large hook at hand, would not lean into the cage even with the snake's mouth full, and just leave the food in there with the door closed. The purpose here was to show the animal's regular behavior. 

I agree, they can be incredibly fast when they want to be...


----------



## The Snark (Dec 15, 2015)

Probably a good idea to have some kind of disclaimer as a general rule. The mentality these days being what it is. I mean, a locality in So. Carolina just refused to allow a solar electric installation as rumors claimed it could cause cancer! ::


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 15, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Probably a good idea to have some kind of disclaimer as a general rule. The mentality these days being what it is. I mean, a locality in So. Carolina just refused to allow a solar electric installation as rumors claimed it could cause cancer! ::


Not just that! They were worried that the sun panels will take all the sunlight and kill the surrounding vegetation as, get this, "there won't be enough sunlight for photosynthesis!"...


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 24, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I can imagine! And youngsters... Oh look! A flying snake!


Here is a nice example of "flying snake" The Snark mentioned above. These guys are a handful:


----------



## The Snark (Jan 24, 2016)

Guy, you are dicing. That was over the top. You have resorted to relying on dumb luck. Excuse me for saying it but that's the sort of video I'd expect from an amateur. Second handler and a clear area to work in. Cobras in a foul mood shouldn't be worked with.
I didn't enjoy the video though I'm sure others will. Just too close to the edge. You know as well as I do if that had been a Hannah with that attitude you would very likely have been tagged.

My apologies, my words from a handler much less experienced than the OP. 
There's a breaking point. A point where the snake isn't interested in cooperating, has worked itself into a fury and instead of wanting to go for cover decides it just plain wants to bang you. It can be seen in Steve Irwin video out takes where he gives up, the second handler becomes visible and they pack the snake away. With the big powerful snakes, Taipan, king Brown, Hannah, et al, they have a very good chance of succeeding in that bang.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 24, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Guy, you are dicing. That was over the top. You have resorted to relying on dumb luck. Excuse me for saying it but that's the sort of video I'd expect from an amateur. Second handler and a clear area to work in. Cobras in a foul mood shouldn't be worked with.
> I didn't enjoy the video though I'm sure others will. Just too close to the edge. You know as well as I do if that had been a Hannah with that attitude you would very likely have been tagged.
> 
> My apologies, my words from a handler much less experienced than the OP.
> There's a breaking point. A point where the snake isn't interested in cooperating, has worked itself into a fury and instead of wanting to go for cover decides it just plain wants to bang you. It can be seen in Steve Irwin video out takes where he gives up, the second handler becomes visible and they pack the snake away. With the big powerful snakes, Taipan, king Brown, Hannah, et al, they have a very good chance of succeeding in that bang.


I am always open to criticism from an outside eye so no offense is taken. I especially take your words seriously.

In the meantime, if that was a hannah, I wouldn't be filming. I would be about 50m away behind two locked doors. Yet it is a kaouthia and keeping all their spasticism in mind, I know what they are capable of after dealing with them for about 13 years now. During this 20 min interaction with the snake, there was not a moment where the animal had any interest in me and if he had, he would have been hooked and put away. Also, the camera is attached to my head and both of my hands are free to use in case I needed to use them.

Yet, there is an inherent risk of taking a snake outside of his enclosure during feeding. I could have left the food in the cage and that would have been it, no video, no fuss, which is the "correct" thing to do by the way for any potential keepers out there.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 24, 2016)

That needs reiterating. Demonstrations are rarely if ever how to's for the amateur.


Najakeeper said:


> _*Yet, there is an inherent risk of taking a snake outside of his enclosure during feeding. I could have left the food in the cage and that would have been it, no video, no fuss, which is the "correct" thing to do by the way for any potential keepers out there.*_


No, this is not how you handle a cobra. This is a demonstration as to not how to do it.

What isn't seen in that pic is the snake is cold, docile, and hungry. It is just in that slow curious mode. That guy has handled snakes since about when he learned to walk and would not be doing that if it was even the middle of the day with that same snake. A cool early morning with a snake he has handled dozens of times.

This is another people miss all the time. This snake could be stone cold. It will strike at anything that disturbs it.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 24, 2016)

The Snark said:


> That needs reiterating. Demonstrations are rarely if ever how to's for the amateur.


Yeah, I need to better formulate how I put these videos out there. A disclaimer screen to the start is the least I should do. 

For example, I wouldn't push the female you can see in the background as I push this male. Even though they are from the same species, they are very different animals with different personalities. She wouldn't take this sort of harassment before challenging me. I wouldn't want someone repeating this after seeing a video like this with an aggressive snake.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 24, 2016)

Personalities.
In this regard, interestingly, even worse than Hannah or Taipan is the chunky python. Some never strike. But every once in a while certain ones have that personality and temperament. Bang and tagged without the slightest warning. and leaves you wondering where in heck it came from.
These guys are boring. I've leaned against that shelf and they completely ignored me.


Get any closer to this guy and there's a good chance you will lose an ear.


----------

